# Quick Change For A 10" Atlas Th42



## fgduncan (Mar 15, 2016)

I might have a chance to get a quick change assembly from another Atlas 10" lathe. Mine has gear change and the question is can the quick change assembly be (reasonably easily) installed on the gear change lathe?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 15, 2016)

I think Tubal Cain (Mr. Pete222) has a you tube video showing just that. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes.  The manuals with the instructions for both the 1500/1570 and 6800 versions are in Downloads.  Along with a much thicker Operator's Manual that I think says 1500 but aside from how the tumbler works, the two operate the same.  If I recall correctly, the only actual modification required (only on the 10") besides removing parts is to cut off the lead screw about 1".


----------



## schor (Mar 16, 2016)

You don't need to cut the lead screw. You need to make sure you have all the necessary parts though. I did this video for a buddy that wanted to do the same thing. I am still in the process of converting my atlas, it's just been too cold to work in the shop.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 17, 2016)

The Atlas instructions for both the 1500/1570 and the 6800 say to cut 1" off of the left end of the lead screw (whether it is 5/8" or 3/4" diameter.  If doing a 12", you don't have to cut the lead screw.  The instructions for everything except the middle 12" model are in Downloads under ... Accessories.

Also, if you check the various parts lists, you will see that the lead screws for the 10" with either diameter lead screw without and with QCGB are different whereas for the 12" they are the same except for the models with the slip clutch.


----------



## Rob (Mar 17, 2016)

What is the model that the qcgb came off of and can you also get the lead screw?


----------



## schor (Mar 17, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> The Atlas instructions for both the 1500/1570 and the 6800 say to cut 1" off of the left end of the lead screw (whether it is 5/8" or 3/4" diameter.  If doing a 12", you don't have to cut the lead screw.  The instructions for everything except the middle 12" model are in Downloads under ... Accessories.
> 
> Also, if you check the various parts lists, you will see that the lead screws for the 10" with either diameter lead screw without and with QCGB are different whereas for the 12" they are the same except for the models with the slip clutch.



I got a qc54 which was trashed, kept the qcgb and leadscrew. I then got a th54 (non qcgb) with a bad lead screw and used the one from the qc54 without any modifications. So it seems that there are some versions where you do not need to make a leadscrew mod.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 18, 2016)

OK.  I can't explain that.  How far did the QC lead screw slide into the FWD-REV box?


----------



## schor (Mar 18, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  I can't explain that.  How far did the QC lead screw slide into the FWD-REV box?



Far enough to work.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 19, 2016)

Cute.


----------



## fgduncan (Mar 19, 2016)

Rob said:


> What is the model that the qcgb came off of and can you also get the lead screw?


It is a QC54 serial 000585. I can get the lead screw, although it is slightly rusted. It should clean up with a wire brush.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 21, 2016)

Should work OK.  Just be sure you get all of the QC related parts he has that go with it.  That includes the change gear cover.  If yours is a 10F, it should be a simple bolt on installation.  Just follow the destructions in the manual.


----------

